# Pit Solar Stills and Hanging Water Filters



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

I got this information from eHow and it's good information to know. 

Gathering water through the use of a solar still:









1. Clear plastic sheet for cooling condensate.
2. Sheet anchor stones (in a shallow ditch).
3. Condensate runs along sheet to drip into can.
4. Collection can, at bottom of dug pit, holds condensate & tube end.
5. Drinking tube from can bottom to outside still.
6. Soil or other material, containing all the water you hope to drink.

------------------------
Here's a diagram on creating a water filter that hangs from a tree or other item out of a plastic bag, sand, rocks, and charcoal.









click in the photos to enlarge them.


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

48 views and no replies? I thought it was interesting :dunno:


----------



## MrSfstk8d (Jan 20, 2011)

I think it's interesting. Just now saw it. Good info to store away.


----------

